# Im needing some advice on MORE power



## muddynmichigan (May 28, 2015)

How is everyone? Im new here so please bear with me.... Ok for starters I have a 2010 sportsman 500 HO. I have a 2 inch lift. 30x10x12 Black Mambas. STI HD beadlocks. Epi clutch kit. Dynojet jet kit. Cant remember the brand but a slip on exhaust single out into a dual snorkel. Wild boar raid relocate. And the two per side through the fender snorkel kit from Snorkle your atv... I don't really trail ride anymore with this quad I have another 2010 sportsman for that. We drag race at atv parties and fairs and really anywhere we can. The way the classes are set up I have to go int the modified open class which puts me with a whole lot of quads with twice the motor I have but I always finish in the top 3 with a couple first place... God I love POLARIS!!!!! So here is my question. I have talked to speedwerx. They are saying to get rid of the stock carb and go to a mechanical carb. Go with there intake and jug with some port work and a diff cam. So does anyone have any experience or advice all would be greatly appreciated!?!?!!! thanks guys...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

getting rid of those bricks for tires would free up some power..... lol


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> getting rid of those bricks for tires would free up some power..... lol


Lol... I was thinking the exact same thing :haha:


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

x3 on the tires haha. 30in mambas have the rotating mass of a D6 dozer. it will all really depend on how much your willing to spend.


----------



## muddynmichigan (May 28, 2015)

lol ya there heavy but I cant do it. Those tires have made such a difference that I would rather put more into the motor and really get them turning.. Has anyone done any of these motor mods and are ya happy if so????


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL..well you have put a tire on a 500 that most of us would have second thoughts on putting on an 850 or 1000.


----------



## muddynmichigan (May 28, 2015)

lol and this 500 has spanked every 850 and 1000 that ive raced.. I figured that asking here would be a waste of time unless I was trying to figure out how to do a headlight mod or put some pretty ****ing lights on it... thanks guys


----------



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheaper and probably get more power out of a used big boar lol.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Do what speedwerx says then, sounds like you have all the opinion you need right there. No need to start insulting the forum. 

And it would be cheaper and more reliable to just put those tires on an 850 instead of trying to turn your 500 into somthing its not (fast).


----------

